# (KS) Mann's Best Friend Pepto MH QAA



## chrism (Oct 2, 2009)

Fox red male to stud. He is out of FC-AFC Rebel With A Cause & Mann's Gold Dig Un Honey, MH. 

contact at
[email protected]
913-522-3276


----------

